# .htaccess unverändert hochgeladen: Seite zeigt 500er-Fehler an



## programmierheini (14. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder, 

ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem, dass mir auf den Nägeln brennt, denn heute ist es zum zweiten Mal aufgetreten.
Folgendes Szenario:

Ich lade die .htaccess aus dem Root-Verzeichnis der Subdomain meines Hosting-Providers mit FileZilla auf meinen Windows-8-Desktop herunter und lade sie später wieder mit FileZilla auf die gleiche Stelle. (Überschreibe praktisch die .htaccess aus dem Root-Verzeichnis mit der von meinem Desktop - jedoch unverändert wohlgemerkt.)

Resultat ist, dass nach diesem Hochladen ein Aufrufen der Seite einen 500-er Fehler meldet.

Mir ist irgendwie nicht klar, an was das liegen kann.

Ich habe die .htaccess auch im ASCII-Modus hochgeladen, aber das bringt nichts. Selbst ein umbenennen der .htaccess im Root-Verzeichnis des Providers in .htaccess_ ändert nichts, oder die Umbenennung der .htaccess.sample in .htaccess ändert nichts.

Wie kann das sein?

Ich habe auch schon bei dem Provider um E-Mail-Support gebeten. Ich hoffe, dass die mir helfen können. Werde Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten, was dabei herausgekommen ist.

Dumme Frage: 
Kann es was mit Windows 8 zu tun haben? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten bzw. Erfahrungen 

Grüße

programmierheini


EDIT: Der Hosting-Anbieter schrieb mir, dass es daran lag, dass ich eine Quota innerhalb einer Quota angelegt habe. Das muss ich mir nun mal anschauen. Davon habe ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört.


----------

